# Formater en 800 k



## dani (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Passionné de Mac depuis 1991, je viens d'acquérir deux Macs, un MacPlus et un Mac SE
Le MacPlus dispose d'un disque dur Externe
Le SE n'a pas de clavier  mais il a une souris qui n'est certainement pas celle d'origine. Au démarrage, à la quatrième extension, un point d'interrogation s'affiche sur celle-ci car apparemment, d'après l'ancien propriétaire m'a signalé se souvenir plus ou moins qu'à l'époque ou il servait de ce Mac, un écran externe etait relié à celui-ci, N'ayant pas de clavier pour l'instant, mais cela ne saurait tarder, je pourrais par la suite désactiver les extensions au démarrage avec la touche majuscule enfoncée si toutefois, cette option existait. au temps de ce Mac.

Revenons au MacPlus, 
1° le lecteur de disquette peut formater en double face soit 2 x 400 K
Pour cela, aucun problème, je prends une disquette 1,44 K, je colle un bout de scotch sur l'un des deux trous et j'en fait une 800 K

2) Le système 6.07 est apparemment incomplet, je prends l'un de mes 2 iMacs, (j'ai le premier iMac Bondi révision A ainsi que le DV Graphite SE) , connexion internet et direction  Apple ou je récupère 3 versions de système 6 en cas ou. (Apparemment, ce sont des versions U.S.)

Tout content, je prends ma disquette formatée en 800 k, je la rentre dans un lecteur de disquette  USB externe, un modèle Teac", sur Jaguar (10.2.5), rien ne monte, mais bon,  Mac OS X est peu coopératif avec les disquettes,  bref, je redémarre sous Mac OS 9, et la boite de dialogue arrive, disque illisible, if faut initialiser ou annuler.

Si j'initialise, je repasse en format classique HD et donc mon MacPlus ne pourra lire la disquette à son tour.

Quoi faire;

ou puis-je trouver un système 6 en Français sur disquettes de 400 Ko
Puis-je connecter un lecteur de disquette externe 1,44 et dans ce cas, s'il me faut un driver pour reconnaître le lecteur, il faut qu'il tienne sur une disquette 800 K

J'ai aussi un PowerMac 8100, Alimentation HS, puis-je récupérer le lecteur et l'installer dans le MacPlus

Si rien est possible, le seul espoir est quand j'arriverais à faire démarrer le SE en désactivant les extensions grâce à l'achat d'un clavier, je serais si le SE dispose d'un lecteur  800 ou d'un lecteur 1,44 K. Je crois que les Macs SE à partir de 87 ou 88 avaient en standard du 1,44 K

Et dans le cas ou il dispose d'un lecteur 1.44, il pourra certainement formater en 720 K

Donc ma manipulation sera la suivante 
- Récupération des fichiers sur l'un des 2 iMacs au format 1,44
- Direction le Mac SE, transfert sur le disque dur,
- Formatage sur le SE en 720 k
- Reprise des fichiers
- Direction le MacPlus
Et le tour est joué, sauf si le SE ne formate pas en double face.

D'autre solutions, je suis à votre écoute

Merci beaucoup


----------



## imaout (5 Mai 2003)

Peut-être trouveras une réponse à cette adresse 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/vieuxmac.html
Ce monsieur a l'air de bien bidouiller..


----------



## dani (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour

Merci pour ta réponse

Je lui ai déjà envoyè deux emails (sans réponse pour l'instant)
Peut-etre est-t-il en vacances, bon ce n'est pas grave

J'ai posé ma question sur MacBidouille et auprès d'un autre collecionneur, 
cette semaine, je vais contacter Apple France (on ne sait jamais, dès  trèsors cachés dans leurs archives)

A suivre et encore un grand merci pour ta réponse

A bientôt


----------



## Langellier (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour

Je vais enfin répondre à votre courrier! (essayer)
Je pense que les systèmes 9 et X ne peuvent pas lire les disquettes 800 K. Les powermac syst 7 ou 8 oui.
Si j'ai bien compris, votre pb est de transférer votre système 6 depuis votre IMac connecté à Internet vers votre MacPlus.
Si vous avez un Mac sous syst 7 vous pouvez avec un cordon imprimante relier celui-ci soit avec le SE soit avec le mac+ et ainsi transferer facilement des fichiers. Mais vous ne pourrez pas relier les 2 mac SE et + (en standard le syst 6 ne peut fonctionner que comme client et non pas serveur).
L'avantage des Powermac (et des syst 7 et 8 en général) c'est qu'il peuvent être en réseau d'un côté avec les Imac avec Ethernet et de l'autre avec les Mac syst 6 avec localtalk.
Si vous avez un disque dur externe, vous pouvez le connecter alternativement sur le mac + et sur le SE. Vous devez pouvoir redémarrer sur ce disque externe s'il possède un système 6.
Personnellement j'ai un mac SE et un Mac Plus qui ont un lecteur 800 Ko et peuvent lire les 400.
Je possède un système 6 en Français. Par contre, je n'ai plus bcp de disquettes 400K. Mais vos mac + et SE doivent pouvois redémarrer avec une 800K.
Je ne vois que 2 solutions : le réseau (via un Powermac) et recevoir une disquette syst 6 (400 ou 800 k ?) toute prête.
A suivre....


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (6 Mai 2003)

Une solution simple : utiliser un Mac LC qui peut formater les 400/800/1.44 en système 6.


----------



## Langellier (9 Mai 2003)

Bonjour
J'ai le système 1.1 en Français et en anglais.
Le plus simple est l'envoi d'une disquette. Si vous me donnez votre adresse par email
bernard.langellier@wanadoo.fr
J'ai vérifié Ce système démarre soit avec disquette de 400 ou 800 k sur les Mac +, SE et classic.
Il ne faut pas essayer de dupliquer la disquette avec des ordinateurs PowerPc, ni même LCIII car les répertoires ont une structure différente. Mais on peut facilement recopier les fichiers du système tant que l'on reste avec un mac + SE ou Classic. Ca marche.
Par contre pour recevoir via Internet il faut fabriquer une image disque.Utiliser Copy disk 6 et 4.2 (c'est compliqué).
J'ai aussi vérifié la fabrication de disquettes 400 K ne pose pas de difficulté, même à partir d'un HD (1,4Mo). Il faut 1) scotché de trou, 2) formater avec un mac Classic ou + ou SE (sous système 6) et choisir entre simple face (400K) et double face (800k).


----------



## cham (16 Février 2013)

Bonjour 
Savez-vous si les lecteurs de disquette externes des PowerBook type PB 100, Duo ou 2400c peuvent lire écrire formater les disquettes en 800k ?
Et un Powerbook Wallstreet sous OS 9, saura-t-il le faire ? 
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2013)

J'ai quelques disquettes "double densité" ici, mes "vieux tromblons" (PB Duo 230, PB 190 et PB 1400cs) les formattent, lisent et écrivent sans problème. Pour le Wallstreet, je ne sais pas, je pense que oui, mais mon Pismo, lui ne le peut pas, mais je pense que c'est parce qu'il n'a pas un "vrai" lecteur de disquettes (c'est un "SuperDisk" qu'il a, pour des disquettes de 120 Mo, mais qui peut aussi formater lire et écrire les disquettes HD (1,4 Mo), mais pas les DD (800 Ko).

Par contre, une précision : les "vrais" lecteurs "800Ko" ne peuvent pas tous lire/écrire les disquettes HD à "trou bouché". certains le peuvent, d'autres non (problème de têtes de lecture, je suppose).


----------



## cham (17 Février 2013)

Merci, je vais donc me mettre à la recherche d'un module lecteur de disquettes pour PowerBook WallStreet. Au pire, si ça ne fonctionne pas, je devrai ajouter un PowerBook Duo à ma collection


----------



## melaure (17 Février 2013)

Il est possible aussi de racheter des DD double face, je l'ai fait sur le salon Amiga de Tain l'hermitage il y a un an ... un bon paquet de 50 pour être tranquille 

Dès que j'aurais réinstallé mon bureau et mes Macs monoblocs je pourrais aider si besoin  (j'aurais d'ailleurs moi même besoin d'aide avec mes disques SC pas reconnu par le Mac+, mais je ferais un autre sujet).

Si il y a du monde aussi sur silicium.org et des gens avec tout ce qu'il faut pour les mac 68k.

Tu ne serais pas dans la région lyonnaise ?


----------



## cham (20 Février 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas dans la région lyonnaise ?



Plutôt région parisienne en fait.

Edit : désolé, j'aurais dû le faire en privé celui-là


----------

